# several compilation at time



## skoinga (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi all,

it's "safe" or recommended to launch several installation (via ports system) at the same time? 
Thankyou in advance


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jun 13, 2010)

No, two ports might start compiling the same dependency at the same time.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 13, 2010)

OTOH I almost always use 3 or so tty's 
(alt-f[number) to UPGRADE ports, unless one
is a dependency of another.
Just to illustrate,
/rasqal/, /boost-jam/, /tiff/, /squash/ 
and I could browse etc in a 5th tty. 
(Though I usually

```
freecolor
```
to see if available memory will enable the X
server to start easily (here, above 70 percent
as the output of the "freecolor" command usually
means no problem).
(And smaller ports I often use
"portmaster -d ..." in one of the tty's)


----------

